# Bose Acoustimass 6 III vs Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS 5.1 SE MKII



## four_engines (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello guys

I'm very much a noob when it comes to home theatre systems. I've narrowed my 5.1 speaker system search to the above 2. Considering that the Bose Acoustimass 6 III would cost about 2 times the price of Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS 5.1 SE MKII, I like to hear what you guys think when these 2 are put head to head. 

Thank you in advance!

F/E


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Four engines? I'm guessing either tractor puller, or vintage Don Garlits style. 
I would buy the Boston setup hands down. Flexibility and performance you just won't get with the other B. I will admit to having bias, but it is IMO, well deserved.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I've never had any experience with any Bose system but I do know from the years reading comments of this forum they're not well thought of. A simple Google search should provide you much content to cross that option off your list.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bose is not very well made, they spend all their money on marketing and fancy displays. A speaker in a cardboard box would sound better than Bose (well not really) but almost. You would have many options for the money including the BAs you mention above.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jbrax and myself have posted on the duplicate thread, and basically agree with Tony here. I could really pour on but I'll spare you. I will say again that the Boston setup will be better in the long run with performance and versatility. For example, if you want to upgrade the subwoofer someday, you can just switch it out with the Boston setup. Even now I found the bostons on Amazon for $375. You could buy an SVS pb2000 with the difference, and you'd be blown away! And it'd still be cheaper than the Bose. (I should check Bose pricing 1st LOL, but I'm sure it's over a grand). 
What's your bottom line? Most of us would be happy to help you choose a system. If those 2 are the only ones on your list, I'd buy the BA's all day.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have doubts about either of those systems unless you are setting up in a pretty small room. 
I agree with the others that the Boston set up will be a better value.

btw guys, I merged and cleaned up the two threads.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Bose is not very well made, they spend all their money on marketing and fancy displays.


You left out litigation. I don't know if is still true but in years past they had a reputation of suing any magazine that printed a negative review.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

My acoustics-tuning friends have a saying: "No highs, No lows, Must be Bose."

Personally, I have an Acoustimass system in the bedroom. It was an impulse purchase when I bought the TV, and sounded better than the TV speakers alone. In hindsight, I would not purchase again because of mediocre sound quality, and limited input/output options.

Others have said it, but I think it's important enough to bear repeating: Bose has such an excellent marketing department that the general public has been brainwashed into thinking that Bose products are at the top of the high-end food chain (well, except maybe Dr. Dre's "Beats" ). :rolleyesno:

So when you buy a Bose product, a big chunk of your change is subsidizing their marketing budget.
+1 against Bose.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Boston SoundWare XS may strike your ears - with the continued rise above 4 khz
if they tend to be voiced the same
http://www.soundandvision.com/conte...undware-xs-51-speaker-system-ht-labs-measures

If you want small, I would put the Wharfedale system on a short list
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-232025-wharfedale-dx-1-hcp-surround-system.aspx

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/wharfedale-dx-1-hcp-speaker-system-ht-labs-measures

And even look at the EMP system - their sub will go lower
http://emptek.com/cinema5.php


----------

